# Higuain e i grandi attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2015)

Da ieri sul web (social, siti di calcio etc.) ho letto vari articoli e interventi che mettono Higuain al livello dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A. Che ne pensate?

Io per ora lo metto dietro a (ordine alfabetico):
Baggio, Batistuta, Crespo, Del Piero, Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Inzaghi, Kakà, Milito, Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Totti, Van Basten, Vieri, Weah 

Se la gioca con: Boksic, Cavani, Di Natale, Mancini, Montella.

(Sicuramente ho dimenticato dei nomi importanti)

Voi dove piazzate l'attuale Higuain in una classifica di attaccanti dell'ultimo ventennio di serie A?


----------



## pazzomania (2 Dicembre 2015)

Personalmente:

Fuoriclasse: Ibrahimovic Kakà Shevchenko Ronaldo Van Basten

Grandissimi attaccanti: Baggio Vieri Higuain Eto'o

Grandi attaccanti: Crespo Del Piero Cavani Mancini Totti Weah 

Ottimi attaccanti: Boksic Di Natale Montella Inzaghi Milito


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Impossibile e irrealistico fare classifiche. Nella lista ne manca sicuramente qualcuno e comunque parliamo anche di un calcio che nel corso degli anni è mutato tanto. Dalle punte opportuniste alla Inzaghi,Vieri ecc si è passati a delle punte tecniche che fanno reparto da solo come higuain suarez e aguero. Non c'e dubbio che cmq attualmente sia un fuoriclasse


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Impossibile e irrealistico fare classifiche. Nella lista ne manca sicuramente qualcuno e comunque parliamo anche di un calcio che nel corso degli anni è mutato tanto. Dalle punte opportuniste alla Inzaghi,Vieri ecc si è passati a delle punte tecniche che fanno reparto da solo come higuain suarez e aguero. Non c'e dubbio che cmq attualmente sia un fuoriclasse


Credo sia ovvio che non stiamo stilando classifiche oggettive e scientifiche.
E' un gioco, in cui entrano in ballo gusti personali, ricordi e priorità che ognuno di noi considera nello stilare un graduatoria.
La lista è solo la mia personale, niente di esaustivo o definitivo.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da ieri sul web (social, siti di calcio etc.) ho letto vari articoli e interventi che mettono Higuain al livello dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Io per ora lo metto dietro a (ordine alfabetico):
> Baggio, Batistuta, Crespo, Del Piero, Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Inzaghi, Kakà, Milito, Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Totti, Van Basten, Vieri, Weah
> ...



Imo lui è superiore ai nomi in grassetto


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Difficile stabilire una classifica. Sicuramente con la categoria fuoriclasse non c'entra nulla, mi riferisco ai vari: Van Basten, Sheva, Ibra, Totti, Del Piero. Però sicuramente ai livelli dei vari Batistuta, Crespo, Vieri, Weah, Cavani e via discorrendo.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Ah, imo lui è meglio di Vieri


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da ieri sul web (social, siti di calcio etc.) ho letto vari articoli e interventi che mettono Higuain al livello dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Io per ora lo metto dietro a (ordine alfabetico):
> Baggio, *Batistuta, Crespo*, Del Piero, Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, *Inzaghi*, Kakà, *Milito*, Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Totti, Van Basten, *Vieri, Weah*
> ...


Ma seriamente?


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ah, imo lui è meglio di Vieri



Nel complesso si, sono d'accordo. Ma Vieri ha avuto per parecchi anni una continuità di rendimento notevole, in un campionato di assoluto livello.


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Dicembre 2015)

Onestamente non credo che Higuain abbia niente a che spartire con Di Natale, Boksic e Montella. Di lui si dimentica che segnava a ripetizione anche col Real, e ora in una realtà diversa come quella di Napoli si è preso la squadra sulle spalle.

Non so collocarlo sinceramente in una delle due fasce, considerò però che ha ancora 27/28 anni e se continua di questo passo finisce nella prima tranquillamente.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Nel complesso si, sono d'accordo. Ma Vieri ha avuto per parecchi anni una continuità di rendimento notevole, in un campionato di assoluto livello.



Non dirlo a me  Però, in generale, un attaccante con una maggiore cifra tecnica come lui si fa sempre preferire


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Higuain rientra nella categoria super campioni, poi ognuno a seconda delle sue simpatie o visione del calcio lo piazzerà più su o giù nelle classifiche,
se vogliamo la cosa triste è che al momento lui si nota anche perchè è l'unico attaccante di grandissimo livello in serie A,
gente come Bacca, Tzeko e Icardi sono lontani,
un tempo ne avevamo 1/2 per ogni grande squadra del suo livello


----------



## koti (2 Dicembre 2015)

L'Higuain di questa prima parte di stagione lo metterei tranquillamente sopra anche a gente come Crespo, Vieri e Cavani (quindi al pari di fuoriclasse come Eto'o e Sheva).

I primi due anni di Napoli invece non me lo ricordo così devastante, ma neanche al Real era mai stato così forte come adesso.


----------



## davoreb (2 Dicembre 2015)

Parlando di prime punte (quindi lasciando perdere Baggio, Totti, Kaka che comunque gli ritengo superiori) sara importante anche capire come finisce la sua stagione.

Cioè fino a settembre si parlava di un Higuain che aveva fallito a Napoli o che comunque non avesse fatto chissa cosa, ora dopo tre mesi lo definiamo fuoriclasse?

Per me se continua a questi livelli e magari vince lo scudo con il Napoli lo sposterei più avanti.

Classifica personale:

1. Van Basten, Ibrahimovic, Sheva, Ronaldo - Fuoriclasse
2. Batistuta, Milito, Inzaghi, Vieri, Trezeguet, Weha - Grandi Campioni
3. Tevez, Higuain, Cavani, Vialli - Campioni


Bisogna anche pensare che fino a metà anni 2000 nella serie A c'erano i giocatori più forti del mondo, cioè se Messi e CR7 nascevano 10-15 anni prima probabilmente in serie A nel Milan, nella juve o nell'inter, basta guardare i vincenti del pallone d'oro dai primi anni 90 fino al 2007 che giocavano in serie A.

Vado a memoria:

Van Basten 3
Weha 1
Baggio 1
Stoichkov 1 (lo vince e l'anno dopo lo prende il parma)
Ronaldo 2
Nedved 
Cannavaro
Sheva
Kaka
Zidane

cioè 13 in 17-18 anni, purtroppo ora la serie A è un campionato di seconda fascia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Sei mesi fa quando sparava alto il rigore contro la lazio era considerato dagli stessi tifosi del napoli una mezza pippa..

Per me è un ottimo attaccante ma non certo un fenomeno, paragoni con gente del calibro di Batigol sono ridicoli..


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma seriamente?


Inzaghi ha deciso Champions League e scudetti.
Milito ha guidato l'Inter al triplete, nella fase a eliminazione della Champions ha segnato a raffica.
Vieri tra 1997 e 2002 è stato immarcabile, per un paio d'anni forse il centravanti più forte del globo.
Weah ha vinto un pallone d'oro.
Batistuta ha portato uno scudetto a Roma.
Crespo forse ho esagerato, ma lui in finale di Champions una doppietta l'aveva segnata mentre Higuain in finale mondiale ha sbagliato di tutto.

Higuain per stare con questi deve giocare almeno una stagione intera a livello di questi primi tre mesi. Almeno una stagione intera.
Ovviamente secondo me.


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Dicembre 2015)

Detto tra noi, Weah era più forte, classe e potenza, ma io nella mia squadre preferirei il Pipa, Weah segnava un po' troppo poco


----------



## de sica (2 Dicembre 2015)

Inzaghi non è di certo un fuoriclasse o un campionissimo. E' stato un ottimo attaccante opportunista, ma definirlo campionissimo ce ne passa.
Higuain lo metterei nella fascia dei campioni. I fuoriclasse non sempre sono quelli che ti fanno una caterva di gol e basta, ma abbinano fantasia, genio e gol. Van Basten incarna l'idea di fuoriclasse completo, ad esempio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha deciso Champions League e scudetti.
> Milito ha guidato l'Inter al triplete, nella fase a eliminazione della Champions ha segnato a raffica.
> Vieri tra 1997 e 2002 è stato immarcabile, per un paio d'anni forse il centravanti più forte del globo.
> Weah ha vinto un pallone d'oro.
> ...


Mi hai citato il palmarès in difesa di quei giocatori: un ragionamento scorretto. Bisogna discutere sulle effettive qualità del giocatore perché io non penso che Higuaìn avrebbe sfigurato nell'Inter del triplete o al posto di Inzaghi o al posto di Batistuta, tutta gente per la quale è pretestuoso parlarne come unici attori dei loro successi, dato che hanno giocato in squadre stratosferiche(per i milanesi) o fortissime(per il romano).
Higuaìn non credo sia un finalizzatore inferiore a quelli da te citati, anzi, ma a differenza di tutti quelli citati è un giocatore a 360°, capace non solo di finalizzare ma anche di creare gioco, quindi di agire da regista offensivo e sfornare assist e dialogare con i compagni: cose che nessuno aveva, da Inzaghi a Crespo.


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi hai citato il palmarès in difesa di quei giocatori: un ragionamento scorretto. Bisogna discutere sulle effettive qualità del giocatore perché io non penso che Higuaìn avrebbe sfigurato nell'Inter del triplete o al posto di Inzaghi o al posto di Batistuta, tutta gente per la quale è pretestuoso parlarne come unici attori dei loro successi, dato che hanno giocato in squadre stratosferiche(per i milanesi) o fortissime(per il romano).
> Higuaìn non credo sia un finalizzatore inferiore a quelli da te citati, anzi, ma a differenza di tutti quelli citati è un giocatore a 360°, capace non solo di finalizzare ma anche di creare gioco, quindi di agire da regista offensivo e sfornare assist e dialogare con i compagni: cose che nessuno aveva, da Inzaghi a Crespo.



Higuain tecnicamente è sicuramente molto più forte dei vari Vieri, Inzaghi, Crespo, ecc. ma mentalmente è molto fragile e questo ad altissimi livelli fa la differenza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Higuain tecnicamente è sicuramente molto più forte dei vari Vieri, Inzaghi, Crespo, ecc. ma mentalmente è molto fragile e questo ad altissimi livelli fa la differenza.


Perdonami ma questo giudizio non verrà mica dal rigore sbagliato l'anno scorso contro la Lazio? Perché credo che Higuaìn sia semplicemente un mistero ad alti livelli, non avendoci mai giocato.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo giudizio non verrà mica dal rigore sbagliato l'anno scorso contro la Lazio? Perché credo che Higuaìn sia semplicemente un mistero ad alti livelli, non avendoci mai giocato.



Finale mondiale?!


----------



## Snake (2 Dicembre 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Finale mondiale?!



copa america pure.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> copa america pure.


Stai muovendo le stesse accuse che di solito si muovono a Messi? 



28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Finale mondiale?!


Contro quella Germania...


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sei mesi fa quando sparava alto il rigore contro la lazio era considerato dagli stessi tifosi del napoli una mezza pippa..
> 
> Per me è un ottimo attaccante ma non certo un fenomeno, paragoni con gente del calibro di Batigol sono ridicoli..



Quoto. Però anche Batistuta non è che fosse un fenomeno eh...


----------



## Jino (2 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Non dirlo a me  Però, in generale, un attaccante con una maggiore cifra tecnica come lui si fa sempre preferire



Sisi a livello visivo chiaro vedere Higuain sia più bello, ma caspita Vieri era un carroarmato


----------



## kolao95 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo giudizio non verrà mica dal rigore sbagliato l'anno scorso contro la Lazio? Perché credo che Higuaìn sia semplicemente un mistero ad alti livelli, non avendoci mai giocato.



Anche a quello. Gli argentini non lo possono vedere per gli errori in Copa America e contro la Germania al Mondiale. Inoltre, è sempre stato un giocatore che se non segna sbuffa e scazza contro il resto della squadra, gente come Inzaghi e Vieri, pur non essendo aggraziati tecnicamente come l'argentino, nelle partite che contavano erano sicurezze.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo giudizio non verrà mica dal rigore sbagliato l'anno scorso contro la Lazio? Perché credo che Higuaìn sia semplicemente un mistero ad alti livelli, non avendoci mai giocato.



Beh, di indizi ne abbiamo collezionato un bel pò. Mi ricordo la semifinale di europa league, ha sbagliato dei gol che di solito fa ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh, di indizi ne abbiamo collezionato un bel pò. Mi ricordo la semifinale di europa league, ha sbagliato dei gol che di solito fa ad occhi chiusi.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> Anche a quello. Gli argentini non lo possono vedere per gli errori in Copa America e contro la Germania al Mondiale. Inoltre, è sempre stato un giocatore che se non segna sbuffa e scazza contro il resto della squadra, gente come Inzaghi e Vieri, pur non essendo aggraziati tecnicamente come l'argentino, nelle partite che contavano erano sicurezze.


Su questo ci può stare però mi sembra ugualmente esagerato metterlo al di sotto della lista dei superiori stilata da Prebozzio.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su questo ci può stare però mi sembra ugualmente esagerato metterlo al di sotto della lista dei superiori stilata da Prebozzio.



Per me siamo quei livelli, cioè di Vieri, Crespo e co. Bene o male il livello è quello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Però anche Batistuta non è che fosse un fenomeno eh...



Batistuta è stato uno dei 5 centravanti più forti degli anni '90 (diciamo il terzo dopo Ronaldo e Van Basten)...più forte senza dubbio di Weah tanto per fare un esempio...Il più grande giocatore argentino dopo Maradona e Messi..cioé, non so in quale pianeta calcistico Batigol si possa considerare non un fenomeno...il fatto che in carriera non abbia vinto nulla è solo perché al tempo esistevano le bandiere, ma ogni anno lo cercava mezza italia, che al tempo era come dire mezza europa oggi


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Batistuta è stato uno dei 5 centravanti più forti degli anni '90 (diciamo il terzo dopo Ronaldo e Van Basten)...più forte senza dubbio di Weah tanto per fare un esempio...Il più grande giocatore argentino dopo Maradona e Messi..cioé, non so in quale pianeta calcistico Batigol si possa considerare non un fenomeno...il fatto che in carriera non abbia vinto nulla è solo perché al tempo esistevano le bandiere, ma ogni anno lo cercava mezza italia, che al tempo era come dire mezza europa oggi



Non ne ho un ricordo molto chiaro, ma è più forte di Suarez o Lewandowski ? Mm...


----------



## Snake (2 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Stai muovendo le stesse accuse che di solito si muovono a Messi?
> 
> 
> Contro quella Germania...



mah, Messi non l'ho mai visto sparare un rigore su marte a quei livelli, per non parlare del banale tap in che sbagliò a fine regolamentari sempre col Cile. Io me lo ricordo pure a Madrid in qualche partita di champions o nei clasico sbagliare delle robe assurde solo davanti alla porta, la tendenza a chokare nei big moment ce l'ha.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Batistuta è stato uno dei 5 centravanti più forti degli anni '90 (diciamo il terzo dopo Ronaldo e Van Basten)...più forte senza dubbio di Weah tanto per fare un esempio...Il più grande giocatore argentino dopo Maradona e Messi..cioé, non so in quale pianeta calcistico Batigol si possa considerare non un fenomeno...il fatto che in carriera non abbia vinto nulla è solo perché al tempo esistevano le bandiere, ma ogni anno lo cercava mezza italia, che al tempo era come dire mezza europa oggi



quoto


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Inzaghi ha deciso Champions League e scudetti.
> Milito ha guidato l'Inter al triplete, nella fase a eliminazione della Champions ha segnato a raffica.
> Vieri tra 1997 e 2002 è stato immarcabile, per un paio d'anni forse il centravanti più forte del globo.
> Weah ha vinto un pallone d'oro.
> ...



concordo


----------



## The Ripper (2 Dicembre 2015)

ragazzi....trezeguet dov'è?
ci sarebbero anche Chiesa, Salas, Toni, Cruz...


----------



## prebozzio (2 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ragazzi....trezeguet dov'è?
> ci sarebbero anche Chiesa, Salas, Toni, Cruz...


Trezeguet m'è scappato 
A Salas e Chiesa ho pensato, ma per varie ragioni li vedo sotto agli altri.


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Preb ma lavori per sportmediaset ?


----------



## robs91 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Tutto è discutibile,ma mettere Higuain al livello Di Natale e Montella è un 'eresia a mio avviso.. Parlando in generale l'argentino mi ha sempre dato l'idea di avere un potenziale immenso non sfruttato in pieno.Quest'anno finalmente lo sta esprimendo tutto.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ragazzi....trezeguet dov'è?
> ci sarebbero anche Chiesa, Salas, Toni, Cruz...



Manca pure Tevez, in effetti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> mah, Messi non l'ho mai visto sparare un rigore su marte a quei livelli, per non parlare del banale tap in che sbagliò a fine regolamentari sempre col Cile. Io me lo ricordo pure a Madrid in qualche partita di champions o nei clasico sbagliare delle robe assurde solo davanti alla porta, la tendenza a chokare nei big moment ce l'ha.


Su questo vi do ragione, certi episodi li avevo proprio rimossi, però non me la sento ugualmente di porlo al di sotto di tanti nomi che sono stati fatti, tipo Vieri, o per lo meno non di alcuni che mi sembrano davvero assurdi, come Mancini, Di Natale o Montella, i quali sul serio non c'entrano nulla col Pipita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me siamo quei livelli, cioè di Vieri, Crespo e co. Bene o male il livello è quello.


Guarda, per valori tecnici Higuaìn si presenta come un attaccante anche più completo; al limite, sì, il discorso può essere sostenuto sulla personalità, però badiamo bene, perché Batistuta ha giocato in squadrette, Vieri non è stato protagonista di alcun successo importante, Inzaghi aveva una squadra stratosferica alle spalle, insomma...


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Dicembre 2015)

Leggendo i vostri commenti mi viene solo una cosa da dire: Voi il Cavani di Napoli non ve lo ricordate. Perche' se ve lo ricordaste non lo mettereste di certo al livello dell'attuale Higuain, ma 2 spanne sopra a Gonzalo. Inutile aggiungere altre parole.


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Batistuta è stato uno dei 5 centravanti più forti degli anni '90 (diciamo il terzo dopo Ronaldo e Van Basten)...più forte senza dubbio di Weah tanto per fare un esempio...Il più grande giocatore argentino dopo Maradona e Messi..cioé, non so in quale pianeta calcistico Batigol si possa considerare non un fenomeno...il fatto che in carriera non abbia vinto nulla è solo perché al tempo esistevano le bandiere, ma ogni anno lo cercava mezza italia, che al tempo era come dire mezza europa oggi



Ma veramente, attaccante straordinario, un carrarmato, mi ricordo una sua tripletta a San Siro dove ammutolì lo stadio oppure alla Roma dove fu decisivo per lo scudetto. 
Lo colloco subito dietro Ronaldo, van Basten e Ibra in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori centravanti di sempre anche se come ho detto non mi piace stilare classifiche


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su questo vi do ragione, certi episodi li avevo proprio rimossi, però non me la sento ugualmente di porlo al di sotto di tanti nomi che sono stati fatti, tipo Vieri, o per lo meno non di alcuni che mi sembrano davvero assurdi, come Mancini, Di Natale o Montella, i quali sul serio non c'entrano nulla col Pipita.


Ripeto che è una cosa puramente soggettiva.
Ti spiego perché l'ho messo tra questi (posto che non devo convincerti di niente, è legittimo avere opinioni diverse).
Higuain gioca in una piazza dove è storicamente difficile vincere, e deve guidare il Napoli allo scudetto. Mancini lo ha fatto con la Sampdoria, ed è stato molto importante (non decisivo, ma importante) anche in quello della Lazio. Per gli anni Novanta Mancini non può non essere considerato un attaccante straordinario.
Montella ha avuto un ruolo centrale nello scudetto della Roma ed era un tipo di centravanti che a me piaceva moltissimo (penso le sue qualità non siano in discussione per chi lo ha visto giocare nei suoi anni migliori, non a caso la Samp con lui infortunato retrocesse. La Roma lo pagò comunque 40 miliardi malgrado la Samp fosse in B). E' nella storia della Roma per i 4 gol segnati in un derby.
Di Natale pur giocando nell'Udinese ha segnato questi anni Dieci: dal 2009 ha segnato 29, 28, 29, 26, 20 e 18 gol stagionali.

A mio parere Higuain come qualità è superiore a questi tre, ed è uno dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni.
Ma deve dimostrarlo con continuità e portando risultati concreti, perché fin'ora il suo contributo alla nostra serie A è stato sotto alle attese.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da ieri sul web (social, siti di calcio etc.) ho letto vari articoli e interventi che mettono Higuain al livello dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Io per ora lo metto dietro a (ordine alfabetico):
> Baggio, Batistuta, Crespo, Del Piero, Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Inzaghi, Kakà, Milito, Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Totti, Van Basten, Vieri, Weah
> ...


Boksic no dai, era un giocatore di caratura inferiore, come lo stesso Di Natale. A mio avviso il problema di Hoguain è che non è mai stato il protagonista assoluto della squadra dove ha militato. O meglio, non lo è stato nel Real e quella esperienza secondo me ha inficiato il giudizio che si ha di lui. È un grande attaccante indubbiamente, ma volendolo confrontare con le prime punte del passato, almeno tra i nomi citati da te, è inferiore sicuramente a Ronaldo, Batistuta, Crespo, Eto'o, Ibra, Shevchenko, Van Basten, Weah. Per quanto riguarda Inzaghi, Milito, Vieri non credo sia stato inferiore a questi. Vieri ha fatto un paio di stagioni davvero bene, ma poi sinceramente non mi ha mai convinto appieno. Inzaghi tecnicamente era scandaloso e, mia personale opinione, è stato un limite per tutti gli attaccanti che ci hanno giocato insieme. Milito è eslposo tardi invece. Nota su Crespo: una prima punta con tecnica eccelsa, a mio avviso uno dei centravanti più sottovalutati degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Manca pure Tevez, in effetti.


Gli altri quattro non li ho messi per scelta, Tevez l'ho dimenticato


----------



## beleno (3 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Da ieri sul web (social, siti di calcio etc.) ho letto vari articoli e interventi che mettono Higuain al livello dei migliori attaccanti degli ultimi 20 anni in serie A. Che ne pensate?
> 
> Io per ora lo metto dietro a (ordine alfabetico):
> Baggio, Batistuta, Crespo, Del Piero, Eto'o, Ibrahimovic, Inzaghi, Kakà, Milito, Ronaldo, Shevchenko, Totti, Van Basten, Vieri, Weah
> ...



Boh sarà che ricordo male ma Boksic non era ad un livello paragonabile a nessuno degli attaccanti citati, e dunque neanche ad Higuain. Di Natale idem non è paragonabile ad Higuain IMHO. Poi difficile valutare Eto'o per le sue due esperienze in serie A, se giudicassimo la carriera il discorso cambierebbe.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Boh sarà che ricordo male ma Boksic non era ad un livello paragonabile a nessuno degli attaccanti citati, e dunque neanche ad Higuain. Di Natale idem non è paragonabile ad Higuain IMHO. Poi difficile valutare Eto'o per le sue due esperienze in serie A, se giudicassimo la carriera il discorso cambierebbe.


Quindi la tua personale classifica sarebbe? 
(Su Boksic avete ragione, ho io un ricordo distorto del croato)


----------



## Lollo interista (3 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Quoto. Però anche Batistuta non è che fosse un fenomeno eh...



_Madre, perdonili!_ (cit.)


----------



## beleno (3 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Quindi la tua personale classifica sarebbe?
> (Su Boksic avete ragione, ho io un ricordo distorto del croato)



Premetto che non sono un grande esperto di calcio come altri nel forum, ma la mia opinione è:

In una "prima fascia" metterei Sheva, Kaka, Ronaldo, Van Basten, perchè erano semplicemente fortissimi (io guardavo tutte le partite dell'Inter per vedere Ronaldo!).

In una "seconda fascia" Baggio, Del Piero, Totti, Batigol, Ibra perchè hanno avuto una carriera lunga e ricca. Del Piero forse poteva far parte della prima fascia se non avesse avuto tutti gli infortuni.

In una "terza fascia" metterei Crespo, Weah, Vieri, Cavani, Mancini, Inzaghi.

Montella non lo saprei collocare, ha fatto delle ottime stagioni. Idem Signori. Higuain gioca ancora, vediamo se sarà nella seconda o terza fascia. Eto'o per la carriera (anche extra serie A) lo metterei nella seconda fascia.


PS: oggi giornata impegnativa, sul sito della gazza c'era la classifica Kobe vs resto delle stelle NBA del passato


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Madre, perdonili!_ (cit.)



Vabbè se Bati è un fenomeno Messi che è ?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (3 Dicembre 2015)

beleno ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono un grande esperto di calcio come altri nel forum, ma la mia opinione è:
> 
> In una "prima fascia" metterei Sheva, Kaka, Ronaldo, Van Basten, perchè erano semplicemente fortissimi (io guardavo tutte le partite dell'Inter per vedere Ronaldo!).
> 
> ...



Sheva e Kaka sono stati dei grandi, ma vanno nella seconda fascia, Van Basten e Ronaldo sono irragiungibili, appartengono alla categoria Dei assieme a Maradona, Platini, Pele e Messi.


----------



## beleno (3 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sheva e Kaka sono stati dei grandi, ma vanno nella seconda fascia, Van Basten e Ronaldo sono irragiungibili, appartengono alla categoria Dei assieme a Maradona, Platini, Pele e Messi.



Ci ho pensato anche io prima di inviare la risposta, probabilmente hai ragione tu, però li reputo comunque superiori a Baggio, Del Piero, Totti, Batigol, Ibra  Li ho inseriti in prima fascia per i trofei vinti, sia individuali che di squadra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ripeto che è una cosa puramente soggettiva.
> Ti spiego perché l'ho messo tra questi (posto che non devo convincerti di niente, è legittimo avere opinioni diverse).
> Higuain gioca in una piazza dove è storicamente difficile vincere, e deve guidare il Napoli allo scudetto. Mancini lo ha fatto con la Sampdoria, ed è stato molto importante (non decisivo, ma importante) anche in quello della Lazio. Per gli anni Novanta Mancini non può non essere considerato un attaccante straordinario.
> Montella ha avuto un ruolo centrale nello scudetto della Roma ed era un tipo di centravanti che a me piaceva moltissimo (penso le sue qualità non siano in discussione per chi lo ha visto giocare nei suoi anni migliori, non a caso la Samp con lui infortunato retrocesse. La Roma lo pagò comunque 40 miliardi malgrado la Samp fosse in B). E' nella storia della Roma per i 4 gol segnati in un derby.
> ...


Però stai prendendo scudetti eccezionali come quelli della Roma e della Sampdoria e mettendo in risalto soltanto uno dei protagonisti. A questo punto possiamo dire che anche Salas o Galderisi sono superiori a Higuaìn e allora no, non può essere l'eccezionalità di quegli scudetti, nell'infinito duopolio Milan-Juventus, a rendere certi giocatori migliori di Higuaìn.
Voglio dire, Mancini è uno che non è mai andato oltre i 15 goal stagionali ma soprattutto non fu il trascinatore solitario di una modesta Sampdoria; la Samp di Boskov costituì un grande collettivo, fu una grande orchestra, dove per un Mancin c'erano anche un Vialli, un Cerezo, un Vierchowod, un Pagliuca.
Montella, per carità, è stato un grande bomber ma anche lui parte di un grande collettivo che contava gente come Samuel, Cafu, Emerson, Batistuta, Totti, ma lo stesso Delvecchio, che è stato anche più importante di Vincenzo, senza poi dimenticare don Fabio in panchina; per qualità tecnica, poi, è imparagonabile, perché l'argentino non solo è probabilmente un finalizzatore migliore dell'aeroplanino ma è un uomo squadra che sconfigge 10 a 0 il bomber nostrano.
Per quanto riguarda Di Natale, beh, è un giocatore che ha fatto le sue fortune sbocciando in una realtà mediocre come quella dell'Udinese e da lì non si è mai smosso; probabilmente aveva le qualità per tentare un salto più importante ma è rimasto, pur nella sua grandezza, un giocatore provinciale, quindi non mi arrischierei proprio a paragonarlo all'esperienza di Higuaìn, raccolta su palcoscenici importanti con l'Argentina, il Real Madrid o il Napoli stesso.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Leggendo i vostri commenti mi viene solo una cosa da dire: Voi il Cavani di Napoli non ve lo ricordate. Perche' se ve lo ricordaste non lo mettereste di certo al livello dell'attuale Higuain, ma 2 spanne sopra a Gonzalo. Inutile aggiungere altre parole.



No, aspetta, Cavani nei big match non incideva quasi per niente e poi Higuain secondo me è proprio più forte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Leggendo i vostri commenti mi viene solo una cosa da dire: Voi il Cavani di Napoli non ve lo ricordate. Perche' se ve lo ricordaste non lo mettereste di certo al livello dell'attuale Higuain, ma 2 spanne sopra a Gonzalo. Inutile aggiungere altre parole.


Eheh, che esagerazione. Io Cavani me lo ricordo alle perfezione, perché, dopo il Milan, il Napoli è la squadra che seguo di più. Beh, Cavani non l'ho mai considerato inferiore a Higuaìn se è per questo, però non l'ho nemmeno mai considerato superiore, diciamo che i due stanno lì e per gusto personale scelgo l'argentino ma è una vera esagerazione considerare Edinson "2 spanne sopra" Gonzalo.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, aspetta, Cavani nei big match non incideva quasi per niente e poi Higuain secondo me è proprio più forte.



Non è vero, ha segnato parecchi gol al Milan, alla Juve e alla Roma.

Io in valore assoluto prendo Cavani, comunque è soggettivo, perchè hanno caratteristiche molto diverse.


----------



## koti (3 Dicembre 2015)

Prima di questi ultimi 4-5 mesi tra i due avrei preso Cavani tutta la vita, Higuain nei primi due anni a Napoli non mi aveva mai impressionato granchè.
Adesso avrei molta più incertezza, bisogna vedere se l'argentino reggerà questi livelli assurdi per tutta la stagione.


beleno ha scritto:


> Premetto che non sono un grande esperto di calcio come altri nel forum, ma la mia opinione è:
> 
> In una "prima fascia" metterei Sheva, Kaka, Ronaldo, Van Basten, perchè erano semplicemente fortissimi (io guardavo tutte le partite dell'Inter per vedere Ronaldo!).
> 
> ...


La scelta di Kakà e Sheva in prima posizione penso sia molto influenzata dalla fede milanista. 
Eto'o, per dire, secondo me non è stato inferiore all'ucraino (se si considera tutta la carriera). Così come mettere Kakà sopra gente come Baggio mi sembra esagerato.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, ha segnato parecchi gol al Milan, alla Juve e alla Roma.
> 
> Io in valore assoluto prendo Cavani, comunque è soggettivo, perchè hanno caratteristiche molto diverse.



A noi ricordo una tripletta il secondo anno di Allegri, poi stop.. L'anno dello scudetto fu un fantasma nella doppia sfida con noi.. Alla Juve segnò una tripletta quando la Juve di Del Neri finì ottava.. E poi segnò un'altra tripletta alla pessima Roma di Zeman.. Higuain quest'anno è stato letale in tutti i big match.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, attaccante straordinario, un carrarmato, mi ricordo una sua tripletta a San Siro dove ammutolì lo stadio oppure alla Roma dove fu decisivo per lo scudetto.
> Lo colloco subito dietro Ronaldo, van Basten e Ibra in una ipotetica classifica dei migliori centravanti di sempre anche se come ho detto non mi piace stilare classifiche



Giusto per ricordare che gol segnava quando metteva piede nei campi "pesanti"






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGVuEj-LAC0 ----> questo è quello al camp nou contro il barca di Ronaldo (non posso linkare 2 video)


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nota su Crespo: una prima punta con tecnica eccelsa, a mio avviso uno dei centravanti più sottovalutati degli ultimi 20 anni.



Sottovalutato perché alla fine non ha mai convinto a pieno in nessuna delle squadre dove ha giocato..forse l'anno migliore l'ha fatto proprio da noi, ma quel genio di fester preferì non rinnovarlo e andare a prendere pippardino...


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2015)

Ragazzi, non mi toccate Batistuta... qui in Toscana il re leone è una leggenda!


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sottovalutato perché alla fine non ha mai convinto a pieno in nessuna delle squadre dove ha giocato..forse l'anno migliore l'ha fatto proprio da noi, ma quel genio di fester preferì non rinnovarlo e andare a prendere pippardino...



facile a posteriori, pippardino all'epoca tanto pippa non sembrava, oltretutto c'era anche l'anagrafe a suo favore.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> facile a posteriori, pippardino all'epoca tanto pippa non sembrava, oltretutto c'era anche l'anagrafe a suo favore.



Quoto, non scherziamo..


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non mi toccate Batistuta... qui in Toscana il re leone è una leggenda!



Mi sa che sono l'unico a pensarla così.

Ovviamente non nego che sia un campione, ma il Cavani del Napoli o il Tevez dell'anno scorso non gli sono da meno. Insomma, è stato un grande ma non l'unico. Al massimo possiamo parlare di continuità negli anni.



Snake ha scritto:


> facile a posteriori, pippardino all'epoca tanto pippa non sembrava, oltretutto c'era anche l'anagrafe a suo favore.



Anche dopo all'inter non è che fece faville, andò meglio Cruz in quel periodo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> facile a posteriori, pippardino all'epoca tanto pippa non sembrava, oltretutto c'era anche l'anagrafe a suo favore.



La scemata non fu prendere il gila in se, ma non rinnovare a Crespo dopo quell'annata e soprattutto dopo l'intesa he si era creata con Sheva..
Sono sicuro che se a Istanbul avessimo vinto Crespo sarebbe rimasto...poi comunque non serviva un genio per capire che gila benché promettente non sarebbe mai arrivato ai livelli di Crespo


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovviamente non nego che sia un campione, ma il Cavani del Napoli o il Tevez dell'anno scorso non gli sono da meno.



Dissento in toto...Batigol era una furia incontenibile e faceva caterve di gol nella serie A con le difese più forti di sempre


----------



## prebozzio (3 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> facile a posteriori, pippardino all'epoca tanto pippa non sembrava, oltretutto c'era anche l'anagrafe a suo favore.



Dopo due stagioni da 24 gol in serie A fu giusto comprare Gilardino, sono d'accordo con te. Fu un'operazione intelligente.
Ma un posto per Crespo si poteva forse trovare (anche se c'erano già pure Kakà, Sheva e Inzaghi)


----------



## Jack28 (3 Dicembre 2015)

diciamo che stilare classifiche è impossibile, bisognerebbe vedere decennio per decennio dal 90 in poi. Dal 2010 in poi è sicuramente tra i primi 2, l'altro è Ibra e il terzo è ahimè, Milito. già i paragoni con anni novanta e primi 2000 sono già più difficili, il pipita è comunque sul livello di Batistuta.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> No, aspetta, Cavani nei big match non incideva quasi per niente e poi Higuain secondo me è proprio più forte.



Ma quando mai. Cavani incideva eccome nei big match, molto più del Pipita.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eheh, che esagerazione. Io Cavani me lo ricordo alle perfezione, perché, dopo il Milan, il Napoli è la squadra che seguo di più. Beh, Cavani non l'ho mai considerato inferiore a Higuaìn se è per questo, però non l'ho nemmeno mai considerato superiore, diciamo che i due stanno lì e per gusto personale scelgo l'argentino ma è una vera esagerazione considerare Edinson "2 spanne sopra" Gonzalo.



Nessuna esagerazione e ora ti spiego il motivo. Cavani giocava in un Napoli molto più scarso di questo del Pipita, eppure se li scarrozzava di brutto, insieme a Lavezzi e Hamsik. Cavani aiutava persino in difesa, aveva una resistenza fuori dal normale. Gonzalo pare che quest'anno abbia trovato una buona forma fisica, ma negli altri anni al 70esimo massimo era morto, non ne aveva più e questo è innegabile, infatti Benitez lo sostituiva spesso. Higuain il lavoro di copertura che faceva Cavani non l'ha mai fatto. A differenza di Higuagin, Cavani ha sempre trascinato anche mentalmente i suoi compagni. Se le cose non andavano bene si sbatteva fino alla fine per la squadra, caricava i suoi compagni con la sua grinta infinita. Higuain invece si irrita, inizia a insultare tutti e si deprime su se stesso.

Fooorse tecnicamente è più forte Higuain, ma io resto dell'idea che Cavani sia un giocatore di un altra categoria rispetto al Pipita. Se dovessi scegliere tra Cavani e Higuain, prenderei il primo tutta la vita. Non è nemmeno un caso che uno sia stato pagato 63 mln circa e l'altro 40.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma quando mai. Cavani incideva eccome nei big match, molto più del Pipita.



Ma non è proprio vero..
Stagione 2010-11 arriva 1) il Milan, 2) l'Inter, 3) il Napoli e 4) l'Udinese
Cavani segna quanti gol alle tre squadre che lottavano per i primi posti insieme al suo Napoli? 0 gol.
Stagione 2011-12: 1) Juve 2) Milan, 3) Udinese 4) Lazio
Cavani quanti gol segna a queste squadre? 
3 al Milan in un'unica serata e 2 all'Udinese in un'unica serata in cui si pappa anche un rigore.
Stagione 2012-13: 1) Juve 2) Napoli, 3) Milan, 4) Fiorentina
Segna un solo gol alla Fiorentina.

Se questo vuol dire essere decisivi nei big match..


----------



## Jack28 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma questo giudizio non verrà mica dal rigore sbagliato l'anno scorso contro la Lazio? Perché credo che Higuaìn sia semplicemente un mistero ad alti livelli, non avendoci mai giocato.



a Madrid il pipita ci ha giocato diversi anni e gli è sempre stato impuntato di non essere decisivo e non era proprio una riserva anzi. infatti il suo score europeo prima di arrivare a Napoli era ridicolo. come valore assoluto bene, però a livello mentale patisce tanto. Avesse le palle per dire del nostro Carlos non starebbe giocando a Napoli.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma non è proprio vero..
> Stagione 2010-11 arriva 1) il Milan, 2) l'Inter, 3) il Napoli e 4) l'Udinese
> Cavani segna quanti gol alle tre squadre che lottavano per i primi posti insieme al suo Napoli? 0 gol.
> Stagione 2011-12: 1) Juve 2) Milan, 3) Udinese 4) Lazio
> ...



Scusami che diavolo stai dicendo? Ti posto solo questo video e basta, inutile spingere oltre sta cosa. Le statistiche dove le hai prese??








Ah, c'era Nesta in quella difesa eh. E il Milan era nettamente più forte di quel Napoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Nessuna esagerazione e ora ti spiego il motivo. Cavani giocava in un Napoli molto più scarso di questo del Pipita, eppure se li scarrozzava di brutto, insieme a Lavezzi e Hamsik. Cavani aiutava persino in difesa, aveva una resistenza fuori dal normale. Gonzalo pare che quest'anno abbia trovato una buona forma fisica, ma negli altri anni al 70esimo massimo era morto, non ne aveva più e questo è innegabile, infatti Benitez lo sostituiva spesso. Higuain il lavoro di copertura che faceva Cavani non l'ha mai fatto. A differenza di Higuagin, Cavani ha sempre trascinato anche mentalmente i suoi compagni. Se le cose non andavano bene si sbatteva fino alla fine per la squadra, caricava i suoi compagni con la sua grinta infinita. Higuain invece si irrita, inizia a insultare tutti e si deprime su se stesso.
> 
> Fooorse tecnicamente è più forte Higuain, ma io resto dell'idea che Cavani sia un giocatore di un altra categoria rispetto al Pipita. Se dovessi scegliere tra Cavani e Higuain, prenderei il primo tutta la vita. Non è nemmeno un caso che uno sia stato pagato 63 mln circa e l'altro 40.


Cavani faceva lavoro di copertura ma Higuaìn fa regia, quindi 1-1 per quanto riguarda le qualità extra oltre alla finalizzazione. Detto questo, il Napoli di Cavani non era così scarso come si vuol far credere; vorrei ricordare che arrivò addirittura agli ottavi di Champions League e per poco non c'entrò i quarti sconfiggendo 3-1 a Napoli quelli che sarebbero diventati i futuri campioni d'Europa: il Chelsea; il Napoli di Cavani non aveva nomi altisonanti dalla cintola in giù ma era una squadra molto quadrata e rocciosissima in difesa, quindi Cavani non può passare per il salvatore di turno. Dunque, come ho già avuto modo di dire, forse finisce X la sfida Cavani-Higuaìn e in tal caso spazio alla soggettività: io prenderei Gonzalo, tu prenderesti Edinson, ma da qui a dire che l'uruguagio sia due spanne sopra l'argentino ce ne passa.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Scusami che diavolo stai dicendo? Ti posto solo questo video e basta, inutile spingere oltre sta cosa. Le statistiche dove le hai prese??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh basta andarsi a riguardare i risultati dei tre anni in cui Cavani è stato a Napoli. 0 gol contro le prime 4 squadre nel 2010/11; 5 gol contro le prime 4 nel 2011/12; 1 contro le prime 4 nel 2012/13.. Sono numeri da giocatore che decide i big match? Higuain quest'anno ha segnato a Fiorentina, Juve e ha fatto una doppia all'Inter.. Per di più, pur non segnando, contro di noi ha fatto un partitone, condito da un assist.


----------



## Shevchenko (3 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cavani faceva lavoro di copertura ma Higuaìn fa regia, quindi 1-1 per quanto riguarda le qualità extra oltre alla finalizzazione. Detto questo, il Napoli di Cavani non era così scarso come si vuol far credere; vorrei ricordare che arrivò addirittura agli ottavi di Champions League e per poco non c'entrò i quarti sconfiggendo 3-1 a Napoli quelli che sarebbero diventati i futuri campioni d'Europa: il Chelsea; il Napoli di Cavani non aveva nomi altisonanti dalla cintola in giù ma era una squadra molto quadrata e rocciosissima in difesa, quindi Cavani non può passare per il salvatore di turno. Dunque, come ho già avuto modo di dire, forse finisce X la sfida Cavani-Higuaìn e in tal caso spazio alla soggettività: io prenderei Gonzalo, tu prenderesti Edinson, ma da qui a dire che l'uruguagio sia due spanne sopra l'argentino ce ne passa.



Avrà anche la regia Higuain, ma non è che Cavani non fosse in grado di sfornare assist eh. Ma poi sei serio? Quel Napoli andava in giro con Paolo Cannavaro e Aronica in difesa, con Gargano titolare a centrocampo. Dai, ma di che stiamo parlando? Non c'e' assolutamente paragone tra le due rose.

Io ti ripeto che Cavani secondo me è 2 spanne sopra Higuain. A parte che Cavani ha fatto tutti gli anni a spaccare il mondo. Higuain per ora sono 4 mesi che sta giocando a questi livelli, iniziamo a vedere se li mantiene. Altra cosa: Quando Cavani è stato venduto a quella cifra, nessuno si è permesso di dire che non li valeva, come mai? Idem per Higuain. C'e' solo una differenza di 24/25 mln tra i due cartellini. Tu puoi pensarla come vuoi ovviamente, ma gli stessi Napoletani sono i primi a dire che Edinson era 2 spanne sopra al Pipita. 



kolao95 ha scritto:


> Oh basta andarsi a riguardare i risultati dei tre anni in cui Cavani è stato a Napoli. 0 gol contro le prime 4 squadre nel 2010/11; 5 gol contro le prime 4 nel 2011/12; 1 contro le prime 4 nel 2012/13.. Sono numeri da giocatore che decide i big match? Higuain quest'anno ha segnato a Fiorentina, Juve e ha fatto una doppia all'Inter.. Per di più, pur non segnando, contro di noi ha fatto un partitone, condito da un assist.



Prima di tutto nel precedente post hai spacciato Cavani come uno che non ha mai segnato alle big. Cosa sbagliata, parole tue, errore tuo. Seconda cosa, di cosa stiamo parlando? 







Ora sto per andare fuori a cena e non ho tempo di cercare i numeri, ma i tuoi sono totalmente sballati. Solo in due partite contro Juve e Milan questo ha fatto 2 triplette. 6 gol.


----------



## kolao95 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Avrà anche la regia Higuain, ma non è che Cavani non fosse in grado di sfornare assist eh. Ma poi sei serio? Quel Napoli andava in giro con Paolo Cannavaro e Aronica in difesa, con Gargano titolare a centrocampo. Dai, ma di che stiamo parlando? Non c'e' assolutamente paragone tra le due rose.
> 
> Io ti ripeto che Cavani secondo me è 2 spanne sopra Higuain. A parte che Cavani ha fatto tutti gli anni a spaccare il mondo. Higuain per ora sono 4 mesi che sta giocando a questi livelli, iniziamo a vedere se li mantiene. Altra cosa: Quando Cavani è stato venduto a quella cifra, nessuno si è permesso di dire che non li valeva, come mai? Idem per Higuain. C'e' solo una differenza di 24/25 mln tra i due cartellini. Tu puoi pensarla come vuoi ovviamente, ma gli stessi Napoletani sono i primi a dire che Edinson era 2 spanne sopra al Pipita.
> 
> ...



Ancora? Ma leggi quello che scrivo o no? Ho fatto il confronto con le squadre arrivate nei primi 4 posti in quegli anni.. La Juve quell'anno (2010/11) arrivò ottava quindi cosa c'entra?
Discorso chiuso, pensala come vuoi, ma i numeri parlano chiaro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Avrà anche la regia Higuain, ma non è che Cavani non fosse in grado di sfornare assist eh. Ma poi sei serio? Quel Napoli andava in giro con Paolo Cannavaro e Aronica in difesa, con Gargano titolare a centrocampo. Dai, ma di che stiamo parlando? Non c'e' assolutamente paragone tra le due rose.
> 
> Io ti ripeto che Cavani secondo me è 2 spanne sopra Higuain. A parte che Cavani ha fatto tutti gli anni a spaccare il mondo. Higuain per ora sono 4 mesi che sta giocando a questi livelli, iniziamo a vedere se li mantiene. Altra cosa: Quando Cavani è stato venduto a quella cifra, nessuno si è permesso di dire che non li valeva, come mai? Idem per Higuain. C'e' solo una differenza di 24/25 mln tra i due cartellini. Tu puoi pensarla come vuoi ovviamente, ma gli stessi Napoletani sono i primi a dire che Edinson era 2 spanne sopra al Pipita.


Giocavano pure Cannavaro e Gargano ma io guardo i risultati sul campo e il campo dice che quel Napoli venne fuori da un girone con Villareal, Manchester City e Bayern Monaco, quindi che i singoli fossero scarsi passa in secondo piano se la squadra è ben organizzata ed è un collettivo vero, capace di giocare in 11.
Ultima cosa: Higuaìn gioca a questi livelli da 4 mesi? Sono due anni che Higuaìn trascina il Napoli a suon di goal segnandone più di 20 stagionali(l'anno scorso 29), senza dimenticare gli anni a Madrid. Gonzalo non è una promessa che è appena sbocciata, segna valanghe di goal da anni, solo che quest'anno sta rendendo ancora di più perché ha alle sue spalle una squadra forte, a differenza del biennio Benitez.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ancora? Ma leggi quello che scrivo o no? Ho fatto il confronto con le squadre arrivate nei primi 4 posti in quegli anni.. La Juve quell'anno (2010/11) arrivò ottava quindi cosa c'entra?
> Discorso chiuso, pensala come vuoi, ma i numeri parlano chiaro.



Ecco i dati.

Edinson cavani.

10/11

Non segna a nessuna delle prime 4. Quindi prime 3 perchè il napoli arriva terzo quell'anno.

11/12

Juve
Milan
Udinese
Lazio

3 gol al Milan
2 Alla Juve
2 All'Udinese

Solo alla Lazio (quarta) non segna. 

12/13

Juve
Napoli
Milan
Fiorentina

1 gol alla Fiorentina. Alle altre non segna

HIGUAIN

13/14

Juve 
Roma 
Napoli
Fiorentina

Non segna a nessuna delle prime 4.

14/15

Juve
Roma
Lazio
Fiorentina

1 gol alla Roma. 3 gol alla Lazio. 1 gol alla Fiorentina.


Vediamo come finirà questa Serie A e quanti gol avrà fatto Higuain alle prime 4. Ma per ora Cavani è stato più decisivo nei big match rispetto a Gonzalo. Ho preso le prime 4 squadre, propri come volevi te. L'avete fatta lunga per un calciatore che ha alzato l'asticella da quest'anno e che si dovrà ancora vedere se riuscirà a mantenere sempre questi livelli. Io lo ripeto Cavani 2 spanne sopra Higuain.

P.S: Dicevi che Cavani non aveva mai segnato alle prime 4. Bella cavolata.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ecco i dati.
> 
> Edinson cavani.
> 
> ...



2 alla Juve nel 2011/12? AHAHAHAHAH ma se una finì 3-3 con doppia di Pandev e gol di Hamsik e l'altra finì 3-0, cosa stai dicendo? Sono esattamente i dati che ho riportato io, quindi "bella cavolata" te lo tieni per te, punto.
Riguardo a Higuain io mi riferivo a questa stagione, forse ho dimenticato di dirlo.
Sul fatto che Cavani è due spanne sopra a Higuain lo pensi solo tu nel mondo credo, ma sono pareri per carità.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io lo ripeto Cavani 2 spanne sopra Higuain.
> 
> P.S: Dicevi che Cavani non aveva mai segnato alle prime 4. Bella cavolata.





kolao95 ha scritto:


> 2 alla Juve nel 2011/12? AHAHAHAHAH ma se una finì 3-3 con doppia di Pandev e gol di Hamsik e l'altra finì 3-0, cosa stai dicendo? Sono esattamente i dati che ho riportato io, quindi "bella cavolata" te lo tieni per te, punto.
> Riguardo a Higuain io mi riferivo a questa stagione, forse ho dimenticato di dirlo.
> Sul fatto che Cavani è due spanne sopra a Higuain lo pensi solo tu nel mondo credo, ma sono pareri per carità.




Ragazzi, mi ci metto dentro anch'io, ma nel forum a volte siamo veramente ridicoli a sostenere a tutti i costi le nostre simpatie,

Cavani due spalle su Higuain è ridicolo, soprattutto se detto con questa perentorietà,
e kolao95 nell'altro tread hai scritto che a Miha quest'anno non c'è nulla da rimproverare :

naturalmente la stessa cosa vale per tutti gli utenti è più forte di noi


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Dicembre 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> 2 alla Juve nel 2011/12? AHAHAHAHAH ma se una finì 3-3 con doppia di Pandev e gol di Hamsik e l'altra finì 3-0, cosa stai dicendo? Sono esattamente i dati che ho riportato io, quindi "bella cavolata" te lo tieni per te, punto.
> Riguardo a Higuain io mi riferivo a questa stagione, forse ho dimenticato di dirlo.
> Sul fatto che Cavani è due spanne sopra a Higuain lo pensi solo tu nel mondo credo, ma sono pareri per carità.



Hai ragione mi sono confuso nel portare i due gol alla Juve. Comunque la cavolata l'hai detta tu nel primo post. Ma va be.
Certo, lo penso io e tutti i Napoletani e non solo. 

Ma va be son pareri.


----------



## kolao95 (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi ci metto dentro anch'io, ma nel forum a volte siamo veramente ridicoli a sostenere a tutti i costi le nostre simpatie,
> 
> Cavani due spalle su Higuain è ridicolo, soprattutto se detto con questa perentorietà,
> e kolao95 nell'altro tread hai scritto che a Miha quest'anno non c'è nulla da rimproverare :
> ...



No, aspetta Evo.. Io non ho mai detto che Miha non ha nessuna colpa: per esempio secondo me ha sbagliato alcune volte i cambi; ha sbagliato a scegliere il 4-3-3 dopo il 4-3-1-2, per dire due sue colpe che mi vengono in mente ora, però non è possibile leggere ogni volta che qualunque allenatore è meglio di Mihajlovic, su..


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi ci metto dentro anch'io, ma nel forum a volte siamo veramente ridicoli a sostenere a tutti i costi le nostre simpatie,
> 
> Cavani due spalle su Higuain è ridicolo, soprattutto se detto con questa perentorietà,
> e kolao95 nell'altro tread hai scritto che a Miha quest'anno non c'è nulla da rimproverare :
> ...



Ma perchè Cavani per me è realmente due spanne sopra Higuain. Lo pensano pure i Napoletani.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Dicembre 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ma perchè Cavani per me è realmente due spanne sopra Higuain. Lo pensano pure i Napoletani.



Sono due giocatori di alto livello, si può giustamente preferire l'uno all'altro, ma parlare di due spanne di differenza sai anche tù che non esiste, anche perchè essere di due spanne superiore a ciascun dei due vuol dire arrivare ai livelli dei super fenomeni, i Van Basten o i Ronldo per intenderci, e nessuno dei due e su quei livelli, ma ambedue sono molto sopra la media.

Il mio giudizio è che Cavani sia più esplosivo, mentre Higuain nel complesso è più completo, potrebbero anche giocare assieme


----------

